# Uber driver app disappeared



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

I upgraded to an Iphone 6 and somehow the uber driver app was gone? I couldn't locate it in the app store? When I did find it online it took me to the app store but said it was an untrusted developer. Has anyone seen this? what is the actual app in the app store and why can I locate it there?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think the driver app is in the store as only those who pass all the requirements can drive. Do you still have the text from Uber that had the link to download and install the app when you were first approved?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The drivers app is an "enterprise app" thus does not reside in the App Store.
It is also not sync to your computer in iTunes, so when you did a restore on your new iPhone it did not find it.
Download again from this uber link, you must accept to: "Trust this App?"


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

I couldn't install app on my Iphone 5s as well..crap


----------

